# Sloan valve at super market



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Saw this today at a local super market someone goofed on the rough in hieght


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Or the grab bar was added after the fact...

I'm pretty sure I've never seen a grab bar hung above a urinal here.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Ditto on the urinal grab bar. At least it's all chrome


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

The grab bar is above a water closet not a urinal. Any plumber who does commercial work should know ADA codes. Like grab bars above a WC need to be 33" to 36" above finished floor


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's my mistake, not sure why I said urninal. Should have known by the size of the flush tube it wasn't one. 

Bet yep your correct.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The seat hinge in front of the flush tube at the edge of the picture should have been the other clue...:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahaha

Yeah, that one too, one of dem vertical toilets. Lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

My bad. Thought it was a female urinal


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

yah , i agree with above , ada bar added perhaps


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I recently read an article on this very subject after which I tried without success to find a minimum height requirement for an ADA sensor WC flush valve. I'll bet that plumber who had to adjust the pictured installation will make sure his water stub outs will be lower in the future. Hard lesson learned.
http://plumbingengineer.com/content/flush-valves-and-ada


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> I'm pretty sure I've never seen a grab bar hung above a urinal here.


You obviously haven't been on Bourbon Street during Mardi Gras. A grab bar over the urinal is necessary equipment. You try to stand up straight with your eyes crossed and only one hand to keep you from falling backwards.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cajunhiker said:


> You obviously haven't been on Bourbon Street during Mardi Gras. A grab bar over the urinal is necessary equipment. You try to stand up straight with your eyes crossed and only one hand to keep you from falling backwards.


Padded head rests would be great for that same situation.


----------

